# Blanca Padilla walk the Runway during the 2017 Victoria's Secret Fashion Show In Shanghai at Mercedes-Benz Arena in Shanghai - Nov 20, 2017 (11x)



## Mandalorianer (21 Nov. 2017)

​


----------



## MetalFan (21 Nov. 2017)

:thx:schön!


----------



## lovebox (29 Dez. 2017)

Thanks for Blanca!


----------



## marlenelufenfan96 (20 Feb. 2018)

Hübsch, danke!


----------

